# I hat lattice, what else to use?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you motivated by cost, ease or appearance?

Nothing is cheaper than lattice and it looks like it!. Wrought iron is nice, but pricey.

Maybe 5/4 horizontal slanted redwood slats? - Very clean and functional.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I think if you break it up, it will not be so monotinous and over powering. How about running a horizontal band at about the six foot height (or whatever looks pleasing to your eye), and using 1 x 6 on the botom (like a fence), then a band of lattice above. Each section between the posts would read like a panel, and not be a big flat boring slab. Look through some of the fence/patio design books at local bookstore or Home Depot for some design ideas. You can get as decorative with the panels as you like with a few extra pieces of wood.


----------



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

If that's usable space, why not open it up and create a patio area that is maybe an extension of the deck. Is it real ugly under there or what? Can you let us see some more pics from different areas?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got the same decision to make for under my deck and your right that is ugly. I was planning on verticle shadow box type thing, board on board.


----------



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

Dump that faded wood lattice and install white plastic lattic instead. White PVC is expensive but once installed, it will last 20+ years. In the long run, Plastic Lattice is less cost then replacing wood lattice every 5+ years. For example:




























Hope this helps as well...

.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Spike99 said:


> Dump that faded wood lattice and install white plastic lattic instead. White PVC is expensive but once installed, it will last 20+ years. In the long run, Plastic Lattice is less cost then replacing wood lattice every 5+ years. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The longevity point is true, but look at the naturally aged wood in the structure above. Plastic lattice will be pretty damn ugly in this situation.
And unless you get some patching pvc lumber stock to use for fabricating frames and trim pieces, you can triple the ugly factor. Please do not respond by suggesting that he frame it wilth that crappy u channel they sell, I don't want to throw up on my keyboard.:no:


----------



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

If one doesn't like the plastic lattic (which comes in white, brown, green colors) then by all means, don't buy it. Nobody is twisting your arm. Get some 1x4 backer vertical wood boards and install plastic horizontal siding instead. Just use some 2ft wide plastic lattic at the top for wind ventilation and natural lighting. Plastic can take weather beatings much better then untreaded wood. After all, nobody said one couldn't intermix different materials on the same wall. What ever works best for you....

.


----------



## diy mike (Mar 8, 2008)

What about bamboo? I believe that garden centers sell rolls of bamboo fencing that you could attach to the deck to update the look and give even more privacy. Not sure about the price though...


----------



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the brick of the house, why not try building a half wall with like color stain to continue the look and screen the top half to the ceiling/floor of top to coincide with the patio above.


----------

